# Ed



## deejeff442 (May 21, 2019)

Ok becoming a problem . now I am just cruising on 250 test. I was doing deca in a cycle maybe 4 months ago figured it was deca dick . have done deca plenty in the past no problems.
I was only doing 250 a week . well tough to get a boner when I want and need to now.
If I do tough to keep it and finish. Weird thing is I wake up middle of the night alot with one.
Any ideas?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (May 21, 2019)

Bloodwork would help.  I started my adex .25 mg e3d after having high e2 and started getting erections a lot.  Caber can help if your it is progest. related.  Cialis 10-20mg is definitely helpful as u know.


----------



## rawdeal (May 21, 2019)

Normal erections are caused by blood rushing in, getting trapped by the swollen tissue, temporarily being denied the usual in/out circulation ..... and hurray for that. In some cases, ED can happen when blood work and all other indicators look fine, and "venous leakage" is a possible suspect.  This can explain partial erections or even why a full erection can happen normally but begin to shrink before you can use the damn thing. If this is the case it is likely no amount of Mast or Cialis will help.

FYI in case you decided to involve an MD in this, with a Urologist the obvious 1st choice.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 21, 2019)

Get blood work and make sure you get your prolactin checked with it


----------



## ToolSteel (May 22, 2019)

Do the required bloods. 

ED can be extremely mental. The more you worry about having it, the more you’ll have it. Best case scenario, labs show fine and you can chill the **** out. Worst case, labs show you something to fix.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 22, 2019)

I know my boners get weird when my estradiol goes either too high or two low.  Too low, I'll become a one pump chump.  Too high, and I last forever, if I can even maintain an erection.


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Do the required bloods.
> 
> ED can be extremely mental. The more you worry about having it, the more you’ll have it. Best case scenario, labs show fine and you can chill the **** out. Worst case, labs show you something to fix.



Agree. 

My thinking is that if you have full on morning wood that you don’t have any physiological issues.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2019)

perhaps your just not attracted to this guy Ed?


----------



## snake (May 22, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Do the required bloods.
> 
> ED can be extremely mental. The more you worry about having it, the more you’ll have it. Best case scenario, labs show fine and you can chill the **** out. Worst case, labs show you something to fix.





Jin said:


> Agree.
> 
> My thinking is that if you have full on morning wood that you don’t have any physiological issues.



Can't agree more with this.


----------



## automatondan (May 22, 2019)

If you are not taking Cialis and not on mast, I suggest one or both. ED if not an issue of e2 (high or low) or prolactin being high, is almost ALWAYS psychological. I used to have issues in my head, but Cialis let me relax mentally and not have anxiety about it. Now, I'm on mast and don't even take Cialis anymore. I like the sense of well-being and mellow alpha feeling the mast adds too. Sounds like it is in your head brother.


----------



## deejeff442 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for,the help everyone .. Maybe just hang in there and see ... Lol


----------



## John Ziegler (May 23, 2019)

just a short peroid of things getting re adjusted 

will be back to wrecking those vuh jj's soon

dont even trip


----------



## deejeff442 (May 23, 2019)

Cool part is my girl is always horny . 3 am dont matter. Lol I'm 50 cant do 10 times a week .


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2019)

deejeff442 said:


> Cool part is my girl is always horny . 3 am dont matter. Lol I'm 50 cant do 10 times a week .



You need a stunt cock.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> You need a stunt cock.



are you saying 

you need a stunt cock.

or 

you need a stunt cock ?

telling or offering


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> are you saying
> 
> you need a stunt cock.
> 
> ...



Both. Obviously.


----------



## deejeff442 (Jun 9, 2019)

Havnt been here in a bit. I never did mast . been reading up on it . might help but not sure on dose and what to,put with it .
My next cycle starts in a month doing the classic
600 test e
400 deca
50 dbol 5 weeks
Dont this,stack maybe 6 times over the years no real sides.
Can I,add maybe 300 mast ? Or do I need to drop the dbol or deca?


----------

